# Server möglichst ruhig



## Aiju (22. März 2006)

Wie schaffe ich es das mein Server (Konfiguration siehe unten) möglichst leise wird?

Intel Pentium ~500 MHz
40GB Festplatte
Großer Tower
mehr weiß ich auch nicht 

Es kommen immer Beschwerden wegen des Brummens.


----------



## NomadSoul (22. März 2006)

Dämmatten, Holzgehäuse (um den Tower rumm) und dann mal rausfinden was da so "brummt" die Lüfter? Was macht der Server? Ständig unter Volllast laufen? Evt eine Wasserkühlung für die Komponenten verbauen. Wo steht das Ding denn das andere von dem Geräusch gestört werden?


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (22. März 2006)

Bei mir läuft ein kleiner Sklave in der Ecke flüsterleise.

Wie alt sind die verbauten Lüfter?
Welche Festplatte, wieviel U/min?
Ist das Gehäuse richtig verschraubt?

Falls die Lüfter schon uralt sind, kann es sein das ein Dröhnen oder Brummen von einem kaputten Kugellager kommt (gerne sind es die kleinen MoBo-Chipsatzkühler die sich verabschieden).
Wenn die Festplatte uralt is und trotzdem mit 7200 U/min läuft kann es sein, dass die recht laut ist, da helfen dann vielleicht Antivibrationsschrauben und -scheiben. Ansonsten auch mal kontrolliern ob die vielleicht nicht mehr richtig festgeschraubt ist.
Mein Gehäuse dröhnte mal, weil ich eine Seite nicht richtig zuschrauben konnte.

Die Lösung ist wie immer:
Leise und nicht zu schnelle Lüfter. Bei nem 500mhz pentium brauchste ja eigentlich keine Turbine. Ist es denn ein Sockel Pentium 3 oder Slot? Für solche uralt Schinken ist es schwerer gute Kühler zu bekommen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. März 2006)

Wenn der Server nicht dauernd unter Volllast laeuft koennte fuer so eine CPU eventuell schon eine Passiv-Kuehlung ausreichen. Jedoch ist aber wohl meist das Netzteil Geraeuschquelle Nummer 1, auch dort gibt es passiv gekuehlte Varianten oder eben auch mit leisen Lueftern. Gehaeuseluefter sind auch als aktustische Stoerfaktoren bekannt, aber die hat auch nicht jedes Gehaeuse.


----------



## gorim (23. März 2006)

Schwingt das Gehäuse? (Hand auflegen) Dann könnten Dämmatten an den Seitenteilen helfen. Ansonsten, stell den Server mal auf einen anderen Untersatz, also nicht direkt auf den Boden, sondern auf ein Brett o.ä. 

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Aiju (23. März 2006)

Danke euch allen!
Der Server läuft (fast) nie auf Volllast. Es ist auch ziemlich wahrscheinlich das ich ihn austausche, könntet ihr mir irgendein Kühlsystem empfehlen?


----------

